# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Westrek (Borne)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Westrek

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum 't Dijkhuis, Huisartsen, Borne

Adres: 't Dijkhuis 32, Borne

Website: www.gezondheidscentrumdijkhuis.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Westrek*

----------

